# SECRET SANTA HINTS!



## REO (Oct 30, 2009)

Many of you have been asking for this thread to start!






I am sending the hints you gave to your Santas but some of you naughty folks didn't give hints. So give them here for your Santa to see!

Even if you did give hints when you signed up, you can give them here too and add ideas you just thought of!

[SIZE=18pt]*Have a heart, give a hint!*[/SIZE]

All the names are not out yet. People are still signing up! So if you have not gotten a name yet, it's coming!

*I have been requested by several people to ask all of you to please post here your farm colors, or your favorite colors!*

If you have not gotten a name by Midnight on Nov 1st, then give me a holler!

.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 30, 2009)

Robin, hello!

I already sent you my wish list. But thought of something else too. I would like a travel mug with a horse on it.

thanks!


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 30, 2009)

I like horses and really like butterflies!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 30, 2009)

I really love things like hot chocolate mixes, esp the christmas flavors ..... horse show supplies. I have both miniatures and taller shetlands. I do not really need anymore barn halters, however, things like leads ext could be put to use. Shirt size XL. I liek comfy things like pillows ext.

Surprise me ... I'll love it


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 30, 2009)

I put anything to do with horses for my wish list hehe But to be more specific. I have a 15hh Standardbred mare and a 29 inch Mini colt anything for them would be great. Her color is Lime Green and his is anything because he looks adorable in all colors lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 30, 2009)

Just a suggestion to those giving hints.....if everyone could put what size T shirt they would wear it would help just in case someone wants to get you a horsey shirt. Just a simple S M L XL XXL might be helpful. Thanks

Me: Large


----------



## LindaL (Oct 30, 2009)

I seriously can't remember what I have on my wish list I sent to Robin






, so here are a few things (that may or may not be the same as before...lol)

Farm colors are purple and black so anything for horses and/or people in those colors





BIG coffee mug (love my morning coffee!)

Something from your state

Can't think of anything else right now...it's Friday evening....brain is fried...lol





Edited to add:

If you "must" get me chocolate






, I LOVE Lindt's milk chocolate truffles (the little balls...lol)

T-shirt size: Men's XL

Candles: Pumpkin spice, apple cinnamin and caramel apple are my favorites right now....yummm


----------



## ruffian (Oct 30, 2009)

I put a few things on my list (I think!). I'm open to anything horsey, obviously. I would also like a nice sewing kit - threads bobbins, etc. I'm continuing on adding to my stall drapes, so Royal blue thread would be great! Colors are Royal blue and silver. Something in those colors would be nice.

I love to play cards - pinochle and regular.

I'm not real particular, anything will be great!

Thanks REO for doing this again this year!!! We really do have a great time with this. YPB


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 30, 2009)

Farm colors are hunter green and silver

Shirt XL

I love horsey decor, picture frames, horse knick knacks etc. that I can put up in my house or barn office

I'd like to/hope to show one of our boys next year so anything that would be essential to a newbie show person


----------



## Feather1414 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love soft and fuzzy things! I'm a college student trying to love on my own, so general house items are always welcome. I'm going to be brave here and say a candle. I'm really picky about scents... However I do tend to like things with pear, pineapple, cherry or "tropical" scents. Please no orange or mango type.

Also I have my two mini boys, I need the biggest size possible for both.

Or dark chocolate truffles.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant seem to remember for the life of me what I said before. But I love candles, homemade things, and of course pony stuff. I have 40" pony. And anything is much appreciated. My farm colors are red and black

I don't need brushes though... My SS last year got me a super awesome grooming bag loaded with goodies, so needless to say I am still good in that area.


----------



## End Level Farms (Oct 31, 2009)

Farm Colors

Royal Blue , Green

T-Shirt 3XL

Miniature related. Baby/Foal/Yearling halter which is really hard to get in this area would be super. But basically anything Miniature Related.

But really anything is great.


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't remember exactly what I said but I like chocolate, especially peanut butter and chocolate, a mug from your area and/or state, any chicken items for my kitchen. I also have a Jack Russell named Eva. she is the keeper and protector of the farm.I wear XL in tee shirts.

cyndia harris


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 31, 2009)

I got my person so I am guessing my person has me.

T shirt in large anything that has to do with mini horses, German Shepherd, Border collie.

I also like candles.

Or anyting mt SS thinks is cute would world for me.

Farm name is Rodie's Mini Ranch and my web site

is www.njminihorse.com

Thanks SS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 31, 2009)

oh geeze, I gave my ss so many ideas!!! LOL! But I can add......I Love Milk chocolate and smell good candles(all smells!!), favorite color is Blue (all shades!!), I drink ALOT of coffee and size large for shirts.

THANKS SECRET SANTA!!!!! 





Leya


----------



## shelly (Oct 31, 2009)

I haven't gotten my name yet and I didn't think to give any hints so....

I love anything horsey or doggy related! I have 5 minis and a biggie. The barn colors vary for each horse. The biggie is royal blue and silver or red and silver...the mini stallion is baby blue or royal blue and silver...the silver mare is purple and gold...the black mare is orange or red and gold...the filly is pink and the colt is blue. My doggies are Boston Terriers!! I love BIG coffee mugs and my shirt size is LG. thanks Secret Santa!!!!!





Shelly


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 31, 2009)

I gave hints to Robin too but thought i'd post them (if I can remember what I sent her) here and add to the list.

Barn color is purple, halter sizes go from mini large to pony small. Anything horse related, something homemade, something that your state is know for. The Miniature Horse Conformation book, a pink CMHR baseball hat, my farm is called Morrisville Farm. My size is XL.


----------



## dannigirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Not sure what I put on my wish list. I love sweat shirts and t-shirts with horses. Not real fond of the color green. Any other color in a 2XL would be great. Not really a coffee person, but do drink hot chocolate in several flavors all winter long. Barn halters are always good, but keep it simple. The cheaper barn halters without extra clips and such are best for our barn. We have no set barn color as we cannot all get together on it. I have a dark grey favorite over mini gelding that would get any new halter.



Don't really do any type of jewelry or fancy socks or gloves ect. Have longer hair and love barettes ect. And last, but definitely not least, I do like food. Milk chocolate candies are great. Cookies and cakes (that I don't have to make) are always good also. Just remembered--we don't do a lot of different treats for the horses, but the 3 dogs we have in the house love meaty tasting treats.

This is such fun and already started my shopping today when I saw a little something that would be just perfect.


----------



## twister (Oct 31, 2009)

I have my name so assume my ss has mine. My barn colours are hunter green and gold, my farm name is Foxgold, I take a size large. I would like anything mini related or golden retriever related, I like dark chocolate, but whatever I get I know I will like it because it is a surprise.

Thank you Reo for doing this once again




Yvonne


----------



## REO (Oct 31, 2009)

Right after midnight tonight I'll send out the last few names!

I'm giving everyone who wants to sign up, a chance to sign up!

WHOOO HOOOO!!! PARTY ON!


----------



## Gini (Oct 31, 2009)

Not too sure what to list. I'm very easy to buy for as I love soaps, candles, and everything horse related. Thanks REO for doing this again this year you are the best!!


----------



## chandab (Oct 31, 2009)

I gave REO plenty of hits in my e-mail, but here are a few more...

I love blue; royal blue, navy blue, light blue, as long as its blue (no green).

I don't have farm colors, but always figured I'd use Navy, as it goes with all coat colors.

I love hot chocolate. Love chocolate (milk or dark) with almonds (NO peanuts). Love Australian Shepherds.

Size: XL


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 1, 2009)

I did send some hints with my email but I am easy to buy for and anything would be great! 

I love purple and my mini mare gets subjected to that LOL

Brushes, barn halters (adult or large mini) anything mini, they drive or will drive.

Books: horse, mystery, romance

Something that is native to where you are.

If you do a top I would take a 2xl.

Hope this helps.




But seriously, anything at all is good.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not sure what I put on my list! I'm not picky though!





My farm colors are burgandy, black and white.

XL in T-shirts

Some of my favorite things I've received in the past were things that came from their area. Things their town or state were famous for. And I absolutely love it when they include a little note telling my about theirselves.





Anything homemade is great too!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I also am not fussy and love anything anyone wants to give. Our Farm name is Maine Pride Miniatures and our colors are Red and White with black and silver accents. I wear a large or X large and like sweatshirts I also love getting something representative of the State or area you are from so I can learn more about you. I enjoy homemade gifts and appreciate all the work that goes into them. Since I live in cold country I like warm socks and am always searching for the perfect gloves. Really anything is greatly appreciated.

Nita


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont have farm colors-only have my 2 little geldings-Pal-palamino and Giddy-brown/white paint.

I also have a chow-Bryson. You can go on my facebook to see pics of my animals. Its Missy Rippeto in MO.

I would love horse coasters, love candles-food scents like buttercream, caramel, apple, pumpkin...

I wear a size small shirt but better say medium if the material isnt stretchy enough to accomodate my chesty!

Love chocolate- the new M & M's with peanut butter inside. Also love chocolate and mint-Yum..

I cant wait to send my persons.



This is such fun!

Thanks Robin for making this possible for us all!! I know its alot of work.

Missy


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 2, 2009)

Farm colors are purple and silver.

T shirt size is xsmall to small.

I'm expecting my first foal. So anything related to that would be awesome.

Just starting CDEs with my stallion, anything to do with driving or CDEs would be cool too.

I've started redecorating my kitchen in an old english hunt theme.

I love large odd pendants for necklaces.

I'm a sucker for goddess statues.

I don't remember what I put on my wishlist when I signed up for the secert santa. I'll pretty much love anything.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 2, 2009)

I gave hints as well with my sign up info but will post here as well.

Farm name is Blue Star Miniatures

Farm colors are Royal blue, black and silver

I like just about anything chocolate. Also like candles Sweet or Tropical scents (ie: vanilla, mulberry, cinnamon, coconut, anything that smells like something baking LOL)

T-shirt or sweatshirts size large

I LOVE coffee

Anything horsey

Home colors are neutral

I also like yellow roses

Love homemade and thoughtful gifts. Would love something from your area maybe special to that area.

If i think of anything else I will add it here.

Looking forward to shopping for my person!!


----------



## Kitty (Nov 3, 2009)

Glad to be part of this again this year. It is really nice of REO to go to all the work. She is awesome.

Can't remember my list. Probably the 13 hour night shift is affecting my memory and need for sleep.

Our farm name is Zephyr Woods. Our colors are green and yellow (GO PACKERS!!) And yes we live in Wisconsin!

Anything is nice. We can always use treats. We go thru about 50 lbs every 2 weeks thanks to my daughter Jessie.

Candles, big coffee cup for tea, XL shirt, favorite color is fushia (bright darker pink), I don't wear much jewelry except my wedding ring, my daughter claims it all anyway



you pick it out I'll be tickled pink with it





Merry Christmas in advance and thank you!


----------



## albahurst (Nov 3, 2009)

My ranch is Alba Hurst Miniature Horse Ranch

Farm colors are black, white, and silver

So hard to say what my 'favorites' would be-- cuz I am super easy with gifts! But, here are some ideas-

Candles





Candy



It is always a treat!

Homemade pretties

Something special to your area of the country/world

Note pads with horses on it.

Business card holder for shows.

We are getting a Livestock Guardian Dog soon- a puppy- it is a Great Pyranese- so anything to do with that is great





Just about anything


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 3, 2009)

crap is it too late to enter?


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2009)

*Shadowpaints*, if one more person asks to sign up, I will set you up to play!

Is there one more? Anyone?

I need 3 to make a "circle" and one person who asked is in Europe! Now I have two!

Do I hear three? If so, email me!

[email protected]


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2009)

OK!





[SIZE=24pt]*DONE! *[/SIZE]

Got the late people into the game!

No more, no more! LOL That's IT! *Uncle uncle*


----------



## PennyLane (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm very easy to buy for, not fussy at all.

I especially like anything homemade, or anything that I could use for my new "mini Penny", she's 2 yrs old and 32in. I haven't had a horse in 20+ years, and my husband gifted Penny to me as an "empty nest" present.

I'll have to say, she was the best idea he's ever had!



Now I want another!!


----------



## JanBKS (Nov 4, 2009)

I think I just wrote in my email anything horsey, I guess that was silly of me since there is so many things some people just can't get or not sure what to get a person they don't know.

So I Love Horse shirts size x-lg,, I have plenty of halters but have been using rope halters the most, great for when the blacksmith comes, I would Love another one of them, X-Small though, I have 3 very small, like 25 to 27 inch mini's and the one I have is kinda big on them.

I love Coffee and drink a lot, a large mug is nice too.

I hope that is enough, my Secret Santa can always ask Reo if stuck on a gift and she can get ahold of me.

Thanks for letting me participate this year.

Hugs to All, Let' the Fun begin.


----------



## mcclaudsstables (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi All, This will be my first secret santa event, and I am very excited to shop for my SS, I will try to get my SS something special, with some typical things from my country, I live in the Netherlands.

I had some things on my wishlist, but I also like all surprises, but give you some hints :

All kind of Miniature horse things, halsters, books, dvd, Postcards.

Tshirt - sweater, blouse - size Large

I love Pyama's

Something from your area

AMHA gagdets, cap, shirts, bags ..

Homemade Things

I hope my SS can do something with this information.

Reo did a great job with organizing this, Thanks.


----------



## tinacvt (Nov 4, 2009)

Can always use a sweat shirt or T shirt size XL

Love peppermint chocolate



Something from your area would be nice.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 5, 2009)

[SIZE=8pt]I'm a sewing button collector, so buttons or anything with buttons is good! I enjoy handmade things. Anything from my Santa's local area. [/SIZE]

It's the spirit of sharing and giving that counts!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Nov 5, 2009)

I love this game so much fun!

I gave my Santa some good hints but I just now thought of some more that could be helpful as you know I always ask for horse stuff anything that I could use, or decorations (horse figures etc...)

My farm colors are red and black, would love a new driving whip. Basicly if you show like I do just pick out something that you would like for yourself, I'm someone that could use practicly anything at a tack store



Have fun I'm VERY easy to please.





Merry Christmas





~Jessica


----------



## K Sera (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow the time has flown by ... seems like I was just out shopping for my first year of SS! I gave no hints last year and my Santa did so well for me and I had so much fun shopping! I'm trying to think of some ideas ..... I have plenty of halters, leads, brushes ..... a 2010 calender, some fun socks sz. 9-11, I'm a big coffee drinker also, I love chocolate, although I don't need it! Like alot of other member, homemade items would be awesome, something from your area, something unique, just anything really ....... it's just fun to get the Secret Santa package and unwrap it .....the thoughtfulness is what matters.

Thank you in advance Secret Santa!


----------



## REO (Nov 6, 2009)

There are tons of Santas out there waiting and watching for YOU to post! Yes, I mean everyone!

Thank you to all who have posted so far!






My Santa already knows and doesn't need this, but I'm putting my money where my mouth is and posting here like we hope everyone will!






I love big coffee mugs that are different & collectable.

I love anything that has my boy Nort on it! I have a Nort collection! My hubby says it's a Nort shrine and I said "so?"



It's either that or bringing HIM into the house! LOL

I'd love one of those headlamp things you wear on your head. Then I'd have a flashlight to shine where I'm looking during foaling or feeding in the dark!

I love lil stuffed horses!

I'm really happy with anything!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 6, 2009)

Ho Ho Ho Secret Santa I have been a really good girl this year. I love stuff for my minis but this year SS I am wishing for something special from the North Pole where you live. If that isn't easy to do than I love anything for my minis. I have all sizes S, M and L. Can always use grooming tools, love the Oster ones. Also love home made crafts.



:salute Thanks Santa I'll be watching my mailbox





Thanks Secret Santa's helper REO for all you do



:wub


----------



## iloveappys (Nov 6, 2009)

Last year I didn't have any horses ...........





This year, I have two wonderful yearling colts "H. Bryants Diamondback Rattler" (a sorrel/white w/ blue eyes )

"Lil Promises Ransom" ( sorrel ) so, ANYTHING "miniature" in green, purple, or light blue for them would ROCK !!!!

I plan on showing some next year so anything "show related"

They love their treats





I also love Pugs (3



) and St. Bernards (yay! only 1) Hummingbirds and....killer whales



(yep...love 'em)

LOVE windchimes,chai tea, hot chocolates,heck....anything chocolate



, candles, soaps (please, please, please, no sweet or food smelling




) shirt size xxlg (the second "x" is in case I bag on going to the gym between now and then



Unique homemade items.

Whew! That was pretty painless





A big thank you to my "Secret Santa"





Carrie


----------



## Doobie (Nov 6, 2009)

I sooo love Secret Santa time!



But I am much better at shopping than getting





I love anything horse! and we also have alpaca's and jacob sheep so they rock too!











No candy or chocolate please... Im not able to eat it





Things I like... pictures, stainglass, books, things from the body and bath store (we have to drive hours to get to one),

gee its hard to make a list!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm easy to please. As you might already know I love home made crafty things. I also love anything dog related, horse related and the American West. Native American, gem stones (the actual rocks not the jewelry



) and anything from your state or area. My fav color is purple. My farm colors are purple and black.

Thanks in advance to my Secret Santa, and to REO. Putting all this together is not a walk in the park! There's a lot of work that goes on behind the scenes!!


----------



## wrs (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi My Secret Santa





This is my first year to play. Looking forward to it.

Some things I forgot to mention when signing up...Would love anything from your area or state. I collect old coca-cola stuff. I'm also real easy to please so just about anything will make me happy.

Thank you in advance Secret Santa & REO for putting this together.


----------



## divigo (Nov 6, 2009)

Dear Secret Santa,

My name is Patricia (Trisha) Kuijpers (forumname divigo) and I am from the Netherlands.

The past year and a half have been a real roller coaster: we had to close our business after five years, I lost my job, had the blessing of becomming pregnant of our son Austin-Julian (AJ for friends), who was born on 09-11-2009, had a couple of championships with my stallion DS IM A CINSATION and two horses Sonoita Secret Rendezvous and Sonoita Dazzling Doll from Lori Barile from Sonoita Highland Miniatures, oh and meanwhile we almost finished the remoddeling of our house.

So now I hope to focuss on my son, my wonderful husband Dennis and have a few succesfull showhorses next year (oh and have fun with my two beagles and my jack russel).

I hope my Secret Santa can help me find (a) christmas stocking (s) to hang over the fireplace or some nice christmas ornaments for my tree.

I love anything that is original for an American christmas, handmade or bought.

Anything from my santas home town (preferably eatable) is always great.

Iff sent from the heart...anything will be fantastic! I just love the thrill of the Secret Santa: sending out a gift..hoping they will like it and then waiting for the postman to bring me something from abroad. Just LOVE it!

And if you want to learn even more about me, just look me up on facebook.

Thanks REO you gave me a great christmas allready.

Hug, Trisha


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 6, 2009)

Getting excited!!! I already know what I am doing for my ss person.





My farm colors are maroon and tan.

My t-shirt size is XL

Im just getting into driving so any books or videos on driving.

I LOVE sour candy. And chocolate.

I collect Breyer horses. I have the LTD ones but not the other mini models.

Would love gift certificates to miniexpress.com.


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Nov 6, 2009)

I have so much shopping to do! I've got a couple of different SS's to shop for!! (Can't forget my Barrel Horse World SS!) lol


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 6, 2009)

I LOVE LB Secret Santa!! I'm really easy to please also! I love anything horsey or French Bulldogs!! I'd love a membership with the Chances Miniature horse rescue. I love puzzles! My horses love treats! We will be happy with anything!!! Thank you Secret Santa and thank you REO!!!! I'm so excited to start shopping for my person too!!!!

Have fun everybody!!!!!!


----------



## Stef (Nov 7, 2009)

Anything to do with horses is always wonderful. I love unusual colored halters and lead ropes. My shirt size is large. I have italian greyhounds so I love anything to do with them. I also collect anything with appaloosa's on it.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi SS.

I am new to minature horses so anything would be great.

I am a appy and a pinto lover.

I am easy to please. I like anything horse or australian shepherd or poodle dogs.

Book on teaching your horse tricks etc.

I like sterling silver necklaces with horses on them.

My shirt size would be 2XL. I like any colour but red.

I really do like anything. So whatever you think.

Just glad to be a part of the forum.

Cathy


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 10, 2009)

I LOVE dog collars for my beloved dogs (size 18 - 20") and pretty halters for my minis  Nothing fancy just pretty colors. I love to read and can never have enough books so gift certificates for books are always appreciated. I'm pretty easy, I will like anything that someone took the time to choose and send me 

I can't wait to send my gifts out to my person!


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello SS! I love doing this every year!

Our farm name is Wild Women Ranch, and our farm colors are dark blue & silver.

We enjoy raising, breeding, and showing our Shetlands and Miniature Horses.

We have our travel companion, who goes to shows with us, a chihuahua, Arkie.

T-shirt size- xlarge

Loves homemade things, Bath & Body stuff, and Candles

Huge Toby Keith Fans!!

Can't wait to hear from everyone else who has signed up! Now..time to go shopping!!


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi SS! This is my first year and I know I will get hooked on it. My person gave one hint only so that should be EZ enuff. But since I am probably more difficult and one of my hints was the pull on cowgirl boot house slippers I will let the world know that in the DRYSDALES holiday catalog I just got they are just $9.99!!! Can you believe that? So buy them while you can for yourself and and your cowgirls on your list. I also hinted for an orange or yellow halter so therefore I am definitely difficult. Or a western type bracelet. Now I sound spoiled. But really a surprise is always good. And I agree that you can never go wrong with a woman by giving chocolate. Thanks again Robin for making this happen.


----------



## iloveappys (Nov 12, 2009)

oops


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 12, 2009)

I am just getting around to post on here.





Like so many others....I forgot what I emailed to Robin.





Any thing for the horses....treats, wormer...etc.

Horse or dachshund calendar, horsie or dogie note pads, etc....susprise me.

I will be happy with what ever I get!


----------



## Horsin Again (Nov 12, 2009)

I am just getting back into showing mini's so anything mini related, grooming, anything horse, no chocolate or sweets please. I like things that have a purpose or things that are usuable... Not just dust bunny collectors..

I love this, It makes christmas fun.....


----------



## justjinx (Nov 13, 2009)

I am having so much fun getting stuff together for my special person that I thought I had better get on here myself!

My weakness is milk chocolate. I also like cappuchino and hot chocolate mixes.

My minis have mostly lime greeen and/or hot pink for their colors. my pony's color is bright blue.

i also raise myotonic goats and have 10 (with maybe 4 sets of babies due in january and february).

I have a minpin and a schipperke as well as a tortie cat.

i enjoy horse ornaments and anything horsey. I would like a number clip for showing...I really am not fussy, love fancy yarns and threads too since I crochet alot. Drawing pencils and drawing tablets are great too since i want to get back into that. Anything will be truely appreciated! jennifer





Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## sedeh (Nov 14, 2009)

Robin....I haven't received my Secret Santa person yet!! I emailed you but have been having problems getting emails to/from people with msn accounts. For some reason if you go through my website email it will come through....so if you don't get my email could you try that? Thanks!


----------



## REO (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no! I feel so bad!






I never got any email from you. Did you sign up during Oct? I ALWAYS reply to everyone so they know I got their entry. Why didn't you PM me and say you didn't get my reply email "that I got your sign up" . I didn't know you tried to sign up because I never got it. I wish you have said something before the deadline and I sent out the names on Nov 1st.

It's too late now. I'm sorry





Next year if you don't get a reply from me that I got your sign up, PM me.

Now I feel awful


----------



## Russ (Nov 14, 2009)

I couldn't remember what I put on my SS list....so here's a few ideas if your stumped.

My farm name is FarmBoy Miniatures. I seem to use alot of royal blue color and red halters/leads....I have A and B size mini's.

Please no food or candy...I get so much of that from my family for the holidays.

There is a cool new DVD at Ozark Mountain Mini Tack I'd like to see....titled "Small Equine Denistry" Cindy Coffman is in it with a vet.

Another idea



in the LB Christmas stores on the back porch.Fran's page

Franny makes the coolest wall hangings...and foal blankets. I could use a size medium or large. Expecting a.... 2010 foal.





It's the spirit of the season that counts. Anything you decide will be wonderful.


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 15, 2009)

Not good at telling what I like lol if you don't believe me just ask Linda lol. but some more suggestions I can come up with in addition to anything mini related or dolphin related. would also be things with our dog breeds (Yorkie, Boxer or Min Pin). Or Cool Mini Decals for our new truck.


----------



## Gypsygal (Nov 15, 2009)

A great gift idea is:

Donate $10.00 to CMHR - and then let them keep the $5.00 gift card from Ozark. Do this in your persons name. That gives CMHR $15 and you still have monies left to get your person a smaller gift. CMHR can really use all of our help.

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Riverdance (Nov 15, 2009)

I really so not know what I want, except I always like things related to horses.

My barn colors are black, gold and purple.

Farm name is Riverdance Miniatures. All of my Minis are A Minis.

If a shirt of somekind, I like them a little larger, so an extra large.

But, I will like anything I get. Living alone, I do not get much for Christmas, so it feels like Christmas when I get a box from Secret Santa!!!

Thanks REO


----------



## sedeh (Nov 15, 2009)

> Oh no! I feel so bad!
> I never got any email from you. Did you sign up during Oct? I ALWAYS reply to everyone so they know I got their entry. Why didn't you PM me and say you didn't get my reply email "that I got your sign up" . I didn't know you tried to sign up because I never got it. I wish you have said something before the deadline and I sent out the names on Nov 1st.
> 
> It's too late now. I'm sorry
> ...


It's okay! I could have sworn I did get a confirmation back from you....but things were a bit hectic back then so who knows!!



I've been so frustrated with my email lately! I'll make sure I get on the list next year!!


----------



## REO (Nov 15, 2009)

When I get the emails, I first write down by hand the name, forum name, address, email addy, if the want to be Elf, where they want to ship to. Then on another paper I write their forum name, then I reply to the email. Then I put every email into a special folder. Your email didn't come. I don't have your info written down, no reply in my sent folder and no email from you in my folder.

I know you play each year and I feel SO badly that I didn't get yours!





I'm sorry Sandy! I'll look forward to having you back next year!!


----------



## sedeh (Nov 16, 2009)

"When I get the emails, I first write down by hand the name, forum name, address, email addy, if the want to be Elf, where they want to ship to. Then on another paper I write their forum name, then I reply to the email. Then I put every email into a special folder. Your email didn't come. I don't have your info written down, no reply in my sent folder and no email from you in my folder.

I know you play each year and I feel SO badly that I didn't get yours!

I'm sorry Sandy! I'll look forward to having you back next year!!"

Robin....don't you dare beat yourself up on this!! You do an absolutely awesome job with this every year!!!



I know I have a problem with my email server right now and I should have been more diligent. I will definately be back next year!!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi SS





I love horsie stuff, I am especially partial to loud appys, pintaloosa and pintos. Anything for my horses is always great.

Farm name is SH Miniature Horses If a shirt a size medium but I prefer the womens fitted/style rather than the regular guy shaped t-shirts as I don't like to tuck them in and they are too long and just don't fit as nice



I love most colors but don't usually wear black or white as they just don't look good on me. (forget keeping white clean too! LOL)

Hope this helps!





This is always so much fun!

Merry Christmas!!!!

Sheri


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Secret Santa,

I think I listed things pretty good before but incase I didn't, here we go again. lol. I would really like a clydesdale or belgium Breyer horse. Also any of the mini versions. I love anything with horses on it or great danes or westies. For shirts I wear an xl. I can always use halter and lead ropes, I love purple, pink and that neon green they have out. Ranch name is Painted Meadows Ranch. I don't care for chocolate but love all hard candy!! Scented candles are wonderful as is bubble bath and bath oils. I hope that all helps out! Yay!! This is so much fun!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi

This is my first year with the Secret Santa. I am not hard to find things for. My favorite color is blue, but I am not stuck on everything in my life having to be blue. I like colorful things. I would love to have something from your area. I like knick-knacks to set around. I love my dogs and horses, so anything to do with that is fine too. I like jewelry like earrings but usually like finer (not big or heavy) ones. If something like a sweatshirt, I wear a Large.

Thanks, Barb


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Nov 25, 2009)

I mailed my Secret Santa package today !!

Hint it is on its way west


----------



## REO (Nov 25, 2009)

Shhhhhh!!! No hinting! It's a Secret!


----------



## Nigel (Nov 27, 2009)

Just sent my gift





Oh how I love this time of year


----------



## picasso (Nov 29, 2009)

Got my SS presents bought yesterday. Now to find a box to put it in. Hopefully, I will get it to the post office tomorrow after work. No hints where it is going, but it is coming from Kentucky!!!!

I know I am late giving any hints, but I will just in case my SS is running late, like I usually do. I'm basically pretty easy to buy for. We have mostly B-sized minis or Shetlands.

We also have 3 Quarter Horses. We also have dogs. Our farm name is High Mountain Quarter Horses and Miniatures. Colors are burgundy/white/gray. I like anything horse related. Hobbies are reading and craft things. We also like candles.


----------



## Kira98 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow I havent been able to get on to the forum in ages ! I know that tomorrow we are supposed to mail out our SS gifts

I dont have any barn colors exactly

I think what i gave Robin as my hints will work fine since I am way late getting on here.

I have been working and out on the road ! so to my SS sorry I didnt get here sooner

But i promise ya I will love whatever I get

I am working on getting my ss gift wrapped and boxed to go out tomorrow ! before I have to go back to work again

prob til Christmas ! Oh joy


----------

